
Jiggle syphon - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiggle_syphon
======
userbinator
The actual term for what is essentially a check valve in a bottom of a pipe
appears to be "inertial pump", as searching for that phrase brings up many
relevant results, including this one with a good illustration of how it works:

[https://www.solinst.com/products/groundwater-
samplers/404-in...](https://www.solinst.com/products/groundwater-
samplers/404-inertial-pump/datasheet/)

------
chime
These work great! Bought one years ago to empty out our bird feeder in
mosquito season:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BG1X54/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BG1X54/)

Only annoyance is that small leaves and twigs get stuck in the ball chamber
but it’s easy to clean it with pinkie finger or a stick.

